# litter Dushi x Wibo



## Selena van Leeuwen

dob 7/29/09



















yes, your eyes aren´t fooling you...blue puppies


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

and lots of blue puppies - very nice. Did I count 10 in there?!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

yes 10 puppies, 4 males (1 blue), 6 females (3 blue), not yet sure if they are blue malis or blue dutchies. Brindle pattern can wait to show up on the blue 'till about 2 wks after birth.


----------



## Drew Peirce

amazing, heard about them but never seen it firsthand


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Have you ever had this happen before ??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> not yet sure if they are blue malis or blue dutchies. Brindle pattern can wait to show up on the blue 'till about 2 wks after birth.


Never mind, I guess you have.


----------



## kristin tresidder

congratulations on a large, healthy litter :mrgreen:


----------



## mike suttle

Congratulations on a nice big litter. I just bred Carlos to a super nice Arko daughter two weeks ago, I hope to get a nice big litter from that as well. I am looking forward to getting a litter on the ground here from Carlos......especially out of this Arko daughter.:twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Have you ever had this happen before ??


no I didn't. We knew it could genetically happen in this combi,


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

mike suttle said:


> Congratulations on a nice big litter. I just bred Carlos to a super nice Arko daughter two weeks ago, I hope to get a nice big litter from that as well. I am looking forward to getting a litter on the ground here from Carlos......especially out of this Arko daughter.:twisted:


So you also have a chance on blue puppies :mrgreen: (Rambo inbred will give blue sometimes)


----------



## kristin tresidder

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> So you also have a chance on blue puppies :mrgreen: (Rambo inbred will give blue sometimes)


if you guys want to retire early, you just have to capitalize on the "ultra rare blue dutch shepherd" & start a fad. _puppies starting at just $4,000usd! see mike suttle for all US inquiries!_ LOL it worked for the "rare" big-blue-bully-type pitbull people anyway...:-\"


----------



## ann schnerre

wow selena, what a beautiful llitter! i've never seen blues before, please keep pics coming as they grow.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Prachtige pups Selena!


----------



## ann schnerre

mike??? is that REALLY you???

and speak english for heaven's sake


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Usually Mike and I change from english to dutch and vice versa in every other sentence, irl and on the board 

Mike: Geen spijt van je beslissing? En waar blijven de huwelijksfoto's :evil:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

That's pretty neat.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Will their eyes be normal or lighter? Possibly blue?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Who gives a shit ?? Blue schmoo. You can see by the responses that pretty is first and foremost here.

What if they don't work ?? What are the health recessives that go with blue dogs ???

Pretty. Good God.

The bulldog one was too easy, someone else will have to play with that one.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Screw you, I never said pretty :lol:

I never saw one of these in any breed and am curious why it happens and what if anything is different besides the color.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Obviously who cares if their lime green, how they work is all that ever matters, but the only question is why dont these blues ever show up in the top knpv lines?
I've never seen a single one, ever.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Screw you, I never said pretty :lol:
> 
> I never saw one of these in any breed and am curious why it happens and what if anything is different besides the color.


 
nothing is different about the dogs than the coat color. the "blue" is a recessive gene that dilutes the "black" pigment typically seen. both parents have to carry the "b" to get blue pups, although neither parent may actually express it. dogs dominant for black pigment would be "BB" and they would only produce black pigmented pups. dogs that are black themselves, but carry the dilute gene, would be "Bb" and dogs that are blue themselves are "bb." dushi and wibo are "Bb" so they produced some blue (dilute) pigmented pups and some black pigmented pups. 

this punnett square shows you the inheritance if both parents are "Bb":










it's an easy gene to control once you get it expressed (hence the _joke_ about starting a trend with the rare blue DS) because if you breed two "bb" dogs together, they can only produce "bb" or "blue" pups. what happend with the pitbulls was that people started a fad, marketing the 'rare blue pitbull' because the dilution was pretty uncommon until lately, but once people found out they could charge big money for dogs that were blue (regardless of how badly the dogs themselves sucked) they took off like wildfire - much to the long term detriment of the breed.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Thank you for explaining that Kristin.


----------



## R Janssen

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> dob 7/29/09
> 
> yes, your eyes aren´t fooling you...blue puppies


Gefeliciteerd!
Better call them Fryslân shepherds, fits the color. :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

As Kristin already explained, it is an easy thing to avoid it, but doesn´t do any damage to the dogs health or characther wise. We already suspected both Dushi and Wibo were Bb, now we know for sure (otherwise you haven't had blues in the litter). An advantage from close inbreeding, you'll know for sure what's in the genepole :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

> mike??? is that REALLY you???
> 
> and speak english for heaven's sake


Ja ik ben 't weer. Ik spreek elke dag engels, soms wil ik gewoon nederlands praten 



> Mike: Geen spijt van je beslissing? En waar blijven de huwelijksfoto's


Spijt? Nee. Toch jammer, maar leven is best lang, er zijn altijd andere nesten he  Fotos moet ik nog uitzoeken!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen




----------



## Kyle Sprag

Drew Peirce said:


> Obviously who cares if their lime green, how they work is all that ever matters, but the only question is why dont these blues ever show up in the top knpv lines?
> I've never seen a single one, ever.


The do show up quite a bit.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

a pic of yesterday, 2,5 weeks old. You can see the colour of the coats develop.
With the anti wormtreatment we got already "the stare" and a growl from some angry pups...:-k :-D


----------



## kristin tresidder

glad to see that they're doing well


----------



## Ashley Campbell

They are cute!
I do have a question, since diluted colors in the Doberman and APBT have been linked with things such as alopecia, is that a concern with having blue pups out of this breed? I know it has become kind of common with blue pits and Dobes.



> This condition is seen most commonly in Doberman pinschers with unusual coat colours (as many as 90% of blue Dobermans and 75% of fawns). The condition also occurs but is less common in other breeds bred for unusual coat colours: Bernese mountain dog, chihuahua (blue), chow chow (blue), dachshund (blue), Great Dane (blue), Irish setter (fawn), miniature pinscher (blue), saluki, schipperke (blue), Shetland sheepdog (blue), standard poodle (blue), whippet (blue), Yorkshire terrier (grey-blue).
> *For many breeds and many disorders, the studies to determine the mode of inheritance or the frequency in the breed have not been carried out, or are inconclusive. We have listed breeds for which there is a consensus among those investigating in this field and among veterinary practitioners, that the condition is significant in this breed.*





Sorry not trying to hijack your thread on cute puppies, but I was curious. They weren't a breed mentioned in the listing I found from www.upei.ca however it does say it's inconclusive due to a lack of study of some breeds - well at least it basically says that.

I am rather fond of that color though.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

No, it will not be a problem. The blue isn't selected on, like in the pits. It came out after 6-7 generations, 'cause we did a very close inbreeding. We know now for sure both are carring the gene, but Wibo didn't gave blues in any other litter except 1 with a female who also had blue in her bloodline.


----------

